# Wie kann ich den Quelltext schützen?



## Alphatronix (18. Oktober 2002)

Hallo!

Ich suche eine Methode, wie ich den Quelltext schützen kann und zwar nicht im WWW, sondern wenn man die *.HTML auf seinen PC anschauen will... Gibts da eine Möglichkeit??

Danke im Voraus!

MfG


----------



## Adam Wille (18. Oktober 2002)

Wenn es auf deinem Rechner ist, dann kannst du die Datei ja bspw. nur gegen Eingabe eines Netzwerk-Freigabekennwortes ansehen lassen...dummerweise betrifft das dann auch das *.html-Dokument, nicht nur dessen Quelltext. 

Von daher -> Nein!

Geist


----------



## Alphatronix (18. Oktober 2002)

jaja.. es ist so, wir sollen in der Schule ein Projekt mit HTML machen, der Lehrer verbietet aber Frontpage&Co. Daher wollte ich mal fragen, ob man die Datei vor "Bearbeitung" nicht irgendwie schützen kann mit Passwort etc. ...


----------



## Adam Wille (18. Oktober 2002)

Nö, da dürfte auch kein Schreibschutz was nützen.

Warum willst eigentlich *du* die Seite "schützen"(?) wenn der Lehrer es doch verbietet, Frontpage zu nutzen?

(btw. der erste Lehrer der klar denken kann! )

Geist


----------



## sam (18. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Geist _
> *btw. der erste Lehrer der klar denken kann! *


wohl wahr  

also es gäbe da eine möglichkeit, wie man den code mit js verschlüsseln kann, aber das hab ich noch nie angewandt und das is auch viel zu langsam und inkompatibel...
von daher ->vergiss es


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (18. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von sam _
> *
> 
> also es gäbe da eine möglichkeit, wie man den code mit js verschlüsseln kann, aber das hab ich noch nie angewandt und das is auch viel zu langsam und inkompatibel...
> *



Aber trotzdem interessant  das beste was ich dazu gesehen habe gibts hier: Simple Script Security  



CU  Andreas
-------------------------------------------------------------
"There are only 10 types of people in the world, those that understand binary, and those that don't."


----------



## sam (19. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von crono _
> *Simple Script Security *


ja, hört sich interessant an...
hab garnicht gewusst, dass es dazu ganze seiten gibt 
werd ich später mal ausführlich testen, um zu sehen ob das auch echt so gut ist


----------



## Alphatronix (19. Oktober 2002)

Geist hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Warum willst eigentlich *du* die Seite "schützen"(?) wenn der Lehrer es doch verbietet, Frontpage zu nutzen?
> 
> (btw. der erste Lehrer der klar denken kann! )
> 
> Geist



Ich weiss ja nicht; er will das wir den Quelltext mit Notepad schreiben, aber, WER macht das schon heutzutage so...?? 

Hab' mir mal die "Verschlüsselmethode" angeschaut, am Besten ich lasse es doch sein


----------



## Ford Prefect (19. Oktober 2002)

Meinst du, dass alle ihre Hompages mit WYSIWYG-Editoren à la Dreamweaver & Co. machen...?
Ich würd 'ne HP eher mit einem Texteditor machen.
Und was bringt dir der Informatikunterricht, wenn du dort nicht die Programmiersprachen lernst, sondern mit Programmen umzugehen lernst, durch die sich das Können der Syntax vermeiden lässt und damit den eigentlich Unterricht unnütz macht? 
Durch 'Learning by Doing' lernt man's halt doch immer am besten... Und wenn Frontpage dann doch mal Blödsinn macht, kannst du's manuell korrigieren... Glaub mir, der Lehrer wird sich dabei schon was denken!  

(Ich glaub, ich werd Lehrer  )


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (19. Oktober 2002)

> Ich würd 'ne HP eher mit einem Texteditor machen


Ich bin auch ein verfechter von Notepad  - allerdings stößt du mit Notepad auch relativ schnell an deine grenzen - sobald irgendwelche Serverseitigen Skript oder Datenbanken kommen, kannst du Notepad total vergessen...



> was bringt dir der Informatikunterricht, wenn du dort nicht die Programmiersprachen lernst


 HTML ist keine Programmiersprache 




CU  Andreas
-------------------------------------------------------------
"There are only 10 types of people in the world, those that understand binary, and those that don't."


----------



## Ford Prefect (19. Oktober 2002)

Ich weiß... Aber was tut das jetzt zur Sache??
HTML ist ja nicht alles, was man lernt... Soweit ich weiß, macht man dort viel mehr mit Pascal z.B., deshalb habe ich dort "Programmiersprache" geschrieben, nur um etwas zu übertreiben 
Ach, was rechtfertige ich mich überhauot? =)

[...]


----------



## sam (19. Oktober 2002)

crono hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich bin auch ein verfechter von Notepad  - allerdings stößt du mit Notepad auch relativ schnell an deine grenzen - sobald irgendwelche Serverseitigen Skript oder Datenbanken kommen, kannst du Notepad total vergessen...


*disagree*
ich mach alles (html,php,sql usw..) in notepad, und da kann man an keine grenzen stoßen, weil keine da sind


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (19. Oktober 2002)

> ich mach alles (html,php,sql usw..) in notepad, und da kann man an keine grenzen stoßen, weil keine da sind



Ok - Geschmackssache... mirwirds dann aber bald zu unübersichtlich -> Homesite hat dann wenigstens noch Syntax Highlighting...

zu den Grenzen... wenn du mal wieder unter Windows 95 arbeiten müsstest, dann wären 64 kb ein echtes Problem  



CU  Andreas
-------------------------------------------------------------
"There are only 10 types of people in the world, those that understand binary, and those that don't."


----------



## Alphatronix (19. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von sam _
> *
> *disagree*
> ich mach alles (html,php,sql usw..) in notepad, und da kann man an keine grenzen stoßen, weil keine da sind  *



Ich weiss nicht, wer so was von sich behauptet, denn kann ich irgendwie nicht glauben...


----------



## Ford Prefect (19. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Alphatronix _
> *Ich weiss nicht, wer so was von sich behauptet, denn kann ich irgendwie nicht glauben... *




Was meinst du damit? Natürlich ist es möglich, alles was du mit einem Editor wie Frontpage machen kannst, auch manuell "per Hand" mit einem Texteditor zu schreiben... 
Warum auch nicht? Dazu wurden HTML & Co ja fast gemacht! Irgendwie kann ich mir nicht erklären, was du in deinem Post meinst... 
Noch ein sinnloser Kommentar dazu: *Ich glaube sam!!*  :>  <-- hä? wassn mit dem smilie los? müsste da nicht "
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





" stehen??

BTW: Irgendwie finde ich, dass das Benutzen von WYSIWYG-Editoren (jedenfalls für ganz normale HP's, keine besonderen Profi-Dinger)... naja, fast sowas wie cheaten ist! =)


----------



## sam (19. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Alphatronix _
> *
> 
> Ich weiss nicht, wer so was von sich behauptet, denn kann ich irgendwie nicht glauben... *


höh? 
was ist daran so "unglaublich"?
ich hab seit 2 jahren keinen wysiwyg-editor mehr angerührt, und das ist auch gut so...
(und in den 2 jahren sind meine besten werke entstanden )

syntax-highlighting ist ganz nett, aber jedes prog, das das eingebaut hat und so einfach und unkompliziert wie notepad ist, kostet mir zuviel


----------



## Ford Prefect (19. Oktober 2002)

Was meinst du mit "kostet mir zu viel"? 
Internetkosten? Wirklich richtige Kosten in Form von Geld für einen Texteditor ausgeben D)?

Oder einfach eine "Ausrede"... =)


----------



## Alphatronix (19. Oktober 2002)

Natürlich ist es möglich, auch schwere HTML-Sachverhalte via Editor zu erstellen. Aber  braucht man dafür viel länger, und das ist nicht ergonomisch. Als Hobby evtl., beruflich auf keinen Fall. Oder sehe ich das falsch??


----------



## sam (19. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Alphatronix _
> *Natürlich ist es möglich, auch schwere HTML-Sachverhalte via Editor zu erstellen. Aber  braucht man dafür viel länger, und das ist nicht ergonomisch. Als Hobby evtl., beruflich auf keinen Fall. Oder sehe ich das falsch?? *


jop, da liegst du komplett falsch!  
ich schreibe auch schweren code im editor, weil die ganzen wysiwyg-dinger das nie so sauber und kompakt machen können, wie man selbst (ich erinnere nur an die ganzen sinnlosen tags in frontpage&co)
...volle codekontrolle 

also ich mache das ganze hobbymäßig, aber ich werde (wenn ich mein hobby hoffentlich irgendwann zum beruf machen werde) sicher keinen rückschritt machen und einen waschechten wysiwyg-editor benutzten...
wenn dann solche sachen wie projektverwaltung usw. benötigt wird, würde ich lieber auf produkte wie "textpad" oä zurückgreifen...
aber das ist mir wie gesagt im moment zu teuer als privatmann



> Wirklich richtige Kosten in Form von Geld für einen Texteditor ausgeben?


was soll der smilie dahinter?
textpad kostet immerhin 120€...
nur so nebenbei


----------

